# For those of you who have been doing Doordash/Postmates for a while (a year or more)....



## pateacher1326 (Mar 26, 2017)

I just signed up. I was wondering how often they run background checks. According to bestreferraldriver.com, they only do it once, when you sign up. But I’m skeptical.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Do you plan on failing a future background check? 😂


----------



## pateacher1326 (Mar 26, 2017)

Anything can happen. I just need a serious answer. Has anyone who worked for them had them check your background more than once?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I thought I was being serious. Why are you worried about future background checks unless you would fail?


----------



## pateacher1326 (Mar 26, 2017)

I’m fighting a ticket right now. I just need peace of mind.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

pateacher1326 said:


> I'm fighting a ticket right now. I just need peace of mind.


They only ran my info once. I was active with them for about two years but rarely delivered since the other delivery portals paid more money.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I’m not aware of any additional background checks on me. Don’t think one ticket would hurt you if they did.


----------



## pateacher1326 (Mar 26, 2017)

I also have two non-fault accidents. You know Uber and Lyft check you yearly. But if Doordash doesn’t do that, that’s a big load off.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

They run them frequently


----------



## pateacher1326 (Mar 26, 2017)

Who? Doordash? Postmates? Do you do either of them?


----------

